# Eheim - Battery-Operated Sludge Extractor?



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi there, was wondering if these work and are worth the investment. Not looking for a water changer but rather a means of removing excess food and a bit of Pleco poo from my BB 72G. So if anybody has/had one of these feel free to comment, or if you have any recommendations.....
D


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Soooooo I guess from no answers to this thread that this is a bit of a not needed gimmick!
D


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've always wanted to try one but they are pricey. Probably around 50 bucks on ebay. I think if you wanted to be super meticulous with your substrate, it would be cool to have.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

I checked at Petland here today and they were $89.00, so ya could say they were a pricey novelty.
D


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have been using one to pick up poops from discus and left over food. It will not be strong enough to pick up the heavier poops from plecos - I tried.

I got mine for around $60 at PetSmart near Bellisfair.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmmmm kinda wanted it for picking up the Pleco poo, the extra must be for shipping North, right!
D


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Any pic of the poo removal tool?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I have this tool, and have to say its worth the money and does its job.I picked it up from Pets&Ponds for $65.00.

Pro's: Well built (its an EHEIM product) 
Batteries came with the unit
Easy to clean and take apart
Does have a good suction/power
Good for small and medium setups 
2 year warranty on the product


Con's: Expensive for some
Might have issues for setups with larger amounts of substrate 
(suction&power)
No use for larger setups 
Only four hours of use from the batteries given

Overall , i find it easy to use and take part for cleaning. I use it on my discus setup and this includes plecos as well, and most waste is picked up. You just need to place it above the substrate and it goes to work sifting through all of it.Mind you i use sand ( 1-1.5 inch base) and find it a breeze to get my cleaning done.Worth the purchase if you ask me , just my thoughts

Luke


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke 

great info Thank you
I have looked at these to and wondered if they were worth it

Great review

24/7


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the opinion Luke78!
D


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

No problem guys , here to help I wanted to add a bit more by saying that youtube has a few videos of this tool in action , and the ehiem site itself is self explanitory.The motor housing/battery spot is constructed the right way and safe from water.The side pocket where all the waste is collected is also built well with proper materials and easy to empty out/rinse.Those with sand in their setups , will get a grain or two caught in the collecting unit , just speaking from experience.Users from youtube, and along with the instructions mention to just hover or push in lightly into the surface to collect the waste.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey thanks for the tip about you tube, I wouldn't have thought of it. Really is surprising what is on there.
Thanks again Luke78!
D


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think Luke's convincing me to buy one too!


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I bit the bullet and got 1 of these today and I must say for my needs it does a very nice job.

D


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think you guys missed he deal. Loukas just sold his for $30 I believe.


----------

